# Milling Options



## Dan.S.314 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a a few honey locust logs and a few birch ones as well that I'd like to cut into bowl blanks, but at 13 years old I don't have a chainsaw:sad: and of course my mom won't allow a bandsawmill in the backyard. An suggestions as to how to cut these logs?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't know if you live in a rural, semi-rural, or city setting but if you have a neighbor that has and uses a chainsaw, most men are always willing to help out an ambitious young fellow for little or nothing. Especially if you find one that's a turner you could pay in blanks. 

Same with finding a neighbor with a large bandsaw to square them up if that's what you want. That's the only thing that comes to mind. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Ancient Arborist (Jul 24, 2012)

[attachment=8208]http://www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/Straight/Silky-GENKI-Temagari-500mm-XL-Teeth-
This is a pull type saw. I think Silky makes the best handsaws in the world. With this you should be able to crosscut a 10"-12" log in 5 minutes or so. It's not ideal but at 13 its a great start. Hope it helps.


----------



## Dan.S.314 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I'm a member of both the Colorado Woodworkers Guild and the FRW(Front Range Woodturners.) I'll ask a couple of my pals there if they can help at the next meeting. I'll try getting my hands of one of those handsaws, but it will probably be at least a month since after buying a planer a couple weeks ago my mom said no tools whatsoever for a while.


----------



## kweinert (Jul 24, 2012)

Dan.S.314 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'm a member of both the Colorado Woodworkers Guild and the FRW(Front Range Woodturners.) I'll ask a couple of my pals there if they can help at the next meeting. I'll try getting my hands of one of those handsaws, but it will probably be at least a month since after buying a planer a couple weeks ago my mom said no tools whatsoever for a while.



I don't have any way to help you right now (I've started looking at chainsaws myself recently), but we'll have to try to meet up at the next FRW meeting.

Ken


----------



## Dan.S.314 (Jul 24, 2012)

kweinert said:


> Dan.S.314 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the advice. I'm a member of both the Colorado Woodworkers Guild and the FRW(Front Range Woodturners.) I'll ask a couple of my pals there if they can help at the next meeting. I'll try getting my hands of one of those handsaws, but it will probably be at least a month since after buying a planer a couple weeks ago my mom said no tools whatsoever for a while.
> ...



Awesome. Good to know there is another Colorado turner here on woodbarter.


----------

